# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  В каких конкурсах можно принять участие?

## Nedelka

Соскучилась по конкурсам....
может кто может подсказать дельные конкурсы?
где можно серьезно посоревноваться и получить хороший приз за успехи? :Vah:

----------

Larisa1982 (21.05.2017)

----------


## София

СЛУШАЙТЕ, У МЕНЯ СРОЧНЫЙ ВОПРОС.
ВОТ ВЫЧИТАЛА О КОНКУРСЕ"БРИЛЛИАНТЫ РОССИИ",ПРОВОДИТ МАСТЕРСКАЯ ЭСТРАДЫ "МАЭСТРО".ХОЧУ УЧАСТВОВАТЬ,ПОСЛАЛА ЗАЯВКУ...сМУЩАЕТ,ЧТО НАДО ПО ПОЧТЕ ПОСЫЛАТЬ ДЕНЬГИ,А  ГАРАНТИИ,ЧТО ТЫ ПРИЕДЕШЬ В МОСКВУ И БУДЕШЬ УЧАСТВОВАТЬ НЕТ.мОЖЕТ КТО С ЭТИМ СТАЛКИВАЛСЯ,УЧАСТВОВАЛ ЛИ КТО ЗНАЕТ,ЧТО ЭТО ЗА ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ..ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.. ЗАВТРА ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ДЕНЬ ОТПРАВКИ ДЕНЕГ.ЧТО МНЕ ДЕЛАТЬ????????

----------


## PinkSkirt

:Queen:  даа мне тоже интересно что за конкурс

----------


## Новиков Алексан&

Выкачка денег и ничего серьезного -Александр

----------


## Ноточка

http://www.dance-info.ru/page.php?pa...&recordid=7343
это о прошлом конкурсе..
в и-нете конеш что угодно могут написать (сама тоже ничего раньше не слышала о нем, но он же второй раз только состоится). думаю странно, что требуют все деньги (не предоплату, а все), да еще и по почте... хм хм ...... а на другие конкурсы нет желания поехать? где, по крайней мере, не такие жесткие финансовые условия и которые более популярны???????

----------


## София

Мдя.. да нет,деньги оказывается до 31 прислать.. 2000 руб.

----------


## Alena_singer

*Nedelka!*
Зачем профессионалу конкурсы???

----------


## maestro116

По разным причинам:wink: Можно, к примеру в проекте GO WEST на телеканале СТОЛИЦА. Передача идет в эфир каждый четверг в 00-20.Бездвоздмездно,то бишь-даром :Ok:   :Pivo:  Приз не гарантирую,но засветка в Швеции и Германии произойдет точно. С форума принимали участие Ярослава Лузгина и Андриана.Я,как-бы, онлайн звукорежиссер (и не только:mad: )съемки.Есть желание- maestro116@yandex.ru Кстати, и по ящику можешь сама себя оценить.

----------


## Alena_singer

*maestro116*,



> По разным причинам


Вы меня не поняли, я имела в виду, что человеку, который подписывается в аватарке, что он профи - зачем ему это?
Кстати, очень интересно, только телеканала у меня такого нет:frown:

----------


## maestro116

Транслируется только по Москве. А что профи, что люби, хотят чего нибудь по очень разным причинам. Соль и перец жизни -в разнообразии

----------


## BENGY

*maestro116*,
 А какие в этом конкурсе возрастные категории, каким образом туда можно попасть?

----------


## maestro116

Особых ограничений нет,более того, особо виртуозное владение голосом тоже необязательно,съемки возобновятся после НГ

----------


## Антоннн

> виртуозное владение голосом тоже необязательно


А виртуозное владение чем,тогда обязательно.........???
Хрень какая-то......

----------


## Шустрый

> особо виртуозное владение голосом тоже необязательно,съемки возобновятся после НГ


а и правда - какой после нового года голос?!:wink:

----------


## BENGY

*maestro116*,
 Понятно, я спросила про возрастные рамки потому, что поучаствовать хотят мои ученики, возраст 11 и 14 лет. Как к вам попасть, дайте координаты, пожалуйста.:smile:

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

*maestro116*,
Олег, представляешь, меня смотрели в четверг в 00.20, ничего не показали!!! И я сама я себя не видела - млин, так обидно. А мне позвонил потом друг, сказал что видел, вот только в какое время он смотрел - не знаю, но не в это точно....:frown:

----------


## maestro116

Разве речь шла о владении,тем более- виртуозном, чем либо? Мыслите образно. Форум лабужский, как то не до флуда,хоть и виртуозного (ни времени, ни охоты нет). Славич, все нормально-все в эфире. 
Никаких ОГРАНИЧЕНИЙ НЕТ. Если совсем загрубить ситуацию- ясное дело, петь нужно уметь на уровне. О Славе (Ярославе), Даше (Андрианна-ник), Наташе нечего и говорить, они достаточно высокие профессионалы. Ориентироваться на их уровень не надо. Бенги, а что Вы преподаете?

----------


## BENGY

*maestro116*,
 Я преподаю эстрадно- джазовый вокал. И ученики поют на достаточно профессиональном уровне, являются лауреатами российских вокальных конкурсов. Так я и не получила вразумительного ответа на свой вопрос, все вокруг, да около.

----------


## maestro116

2BENGI
скиньте на maestro116@yandex.ru типа анкеты в свободной форме ФИО возраст и т.д. и Ваши координаты.Вот и все.На ближайшие съемки пригласим. Как правило, по средам производится прослушивание, в четверг- съемки, в центре О.К., 50 км. МКАД, развязка Очаково- Заречье.

----------


## арлекин

*BENGY*,
А какие конкурсы на 2008 год есть в Москве(интересуют вокальные)?
Ребенку 12 лет

----------


## Harizma

*maestro116*,
 а могу и я себя попробовать? 
только у меня телевизора нету:) я хоть и в Моске,но не представляю себе что за канал.
Может есть где нибудь в сети есть видео запись все го этого действия (не важно чье выступление,просто посмотреть что да как,к чему готовиться).
Хотелось бы понять что петь ,как выглядеть и в чем смысл:)

----------


## BENGY

*арлекин*,
 Из тех, которые проводятся Департаментом образования могу назвать 3:
Юные таланты Московии(отборочные по округам прошли, городской этап в 20- х числах января), "Красота. Мода. Музыка." - проводится в феврале- марте, "Майский жук" проводится в апреле в ДШИ им. Балакирева. Сроки проведения и положения можно найти по поиску.

----------


## BENGY

*maestro116*,
 Спасибо за инфо, праздники прошли (наконец- то!), теперь  можно заняться делами,в ближайшее время  все постараюсь скинуть. :Ok:

----------


## арлекин

> *арлекин*,
>  Из тех, которые проводятся Департаментом образования могу назвать 3:
> Юные таланты Московии(отборочные по округам прошли, городской этап в 20- х числах января), "Красота. Мода. Музыка." - проводится в феврале- марте, "Майский жук" проводится в апреле в ДШИ им. Балакирева. Сроки проведения и положения можно найти по поиску.


На ЮТМ мы уже лауреаты, на Красоту Моду Музыку тоже едем. А что за "Майский жук"?
А известно про "Зажги свою звезду"?

----------


## mechta

Я тоже хотела но почему то засомневалась.....

----------


## Main

Для скептиков, а также мелких пакостников даю ссылку 
на сайт о конкурсе http://www.br-konkurs.ru/. 
Кстати, *София* на нем выступила и получила 
неплохие оценки жюри

----------


## BENGY

*арлекин*,
 Вот ссылка на конкурс "Майский жук"
http://balakirevschool.ru/festival/list-4
Про конкурс "Зажги свою звезду" много слышала, но не участвовала, сказать ничего не могу.

----------


## mechta

София, вы из какого города? И сколько вам обошелся конкурс если не секрет?

----------


## ленок5

были мы на этом конкурсе. деньги в принципе обычные. 2000р.за две песни. но... за эти деньги , допустим на "открытой европе", участники получают пакет с атрибутикой, буклетом и т.д. конкурс проводится не в затёртом дк маи, а снимается балакиревка и гала гонцерт не в тот же день, а в отдельный. мы вчера были там с 9 утра и потом, без отдыха пели на гала концерте. закончилось всё около21ч. участники конкурса были очень неплохие, оценивали сразу, открыто,это очень хророшо и правильно, но награждение, призы и всё остальное, в плане организации, очень и очень далеки от обещанного. хотя может и научатся. на опыте этого года.

----------


## prova

> конкурс проводится не в затёртом дк маи, а снимается балакиревка


Вы считаете что ДК МАИ затертая площадка?!?Вы сильно ошибаетесь!
Попробуйте там снять зал и я посмотрю как Вам его дадут (если дадут)

----------


## ленок5

*prova*,
 гримёрки с затёртыми обоями, инструмент для распевания один на всех, расстроеный до нельзя. этот дк был хорош в 70г.г. конкурс за такие деньги и такого уровня должен проходить в более престижных залах.но я уже говорила ранее, что у него всё ещё будет, просто нужно посмотреть как это делают другие.

----------


## Alena L

> Я преподаю эстрадно- джазовый вокал. И ученики поют на достаточно профессиональном уровне, являются лауреатами российских вокальных конкурсов.


Иришь, это ты что-ли, или у меня ГлЮК?

----------


## Бий-Хем

А вот в Красноярске пройдёт фестиваль-конкурс ресторанной песни

----------


## Naka823

[QUOTE=арлекин;787362]На ЮТМ мы уже лауреаты,  QUOTE]

Мы тоже лауреаты, а что вы там пели?

----------


## арлекин

[QUOTE=Naka823;859257]


> На ЮТМ мы уже лауреаты,  QUOTE]
> 
> Мы тоже лауреаты, а что вы там пели?


мы по южному округу,Арлекино,а вы?

----------


## Naka823

*арлекин*,
 И мы по южному!!!! Дитя России и Руки вверх!!!!!!!! Помню, помню, у вас девочка была в костюме шута!!!!! Классно поёт!!!!!

----------


## арлекин

А на городе вы были?

----------


## BENGY

*Alena L*,
 Да,я точно не Ириша.Глюк пришел не один,а со всем семейством!:biggrin:

----------


## BENGY

*арлекин*,
 На городе были мы. И стали лауреатами.:smile:

----------


## арлекин

А что пели?

----------


## арлекин

> *арлекин*,
>  На городе были мы. И стали лауреатами.:smile:


Что результаты уже известны?

----------


## BENGY

*арлекин*,
 Нам уже известны...:smile:

----------


## арлекин

> *арлекин*,
>  Нам уже известны...:smile:


а что вы пели?

----------


## арлекин

> *арлекин*,
>  И мы по южному!!!! Дитя России и Руки вверх!!!!!!!! Помню, помню, у вас девочка была в костюме шута!!!!! Классно поёт!!!!!


А как ваша студия называлась?

----------


## Naka823

*арлекин*,
 "Солнечный город"

----------


## арлекин

> *арлекин*,
>  "Солнечный город"


Все, понял

----------


## София

Приветик всем,я заняла третье место!Конкурс неплохой,но организация не очень из-за того,что слишком много номинаций!Я из города Чебоксары,сама грузинка!:smile:

----------


## София

На счет участников правда!Было очень много сильных ребят и это самое главное!:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## Alena L

> На счет участников правда!Было очень много сильных ребят и это самое главное!


Вы не совсем правы. Смотря в какой возрастной номинации. Мы смотрели 3 блока, и очень мало нашли сильных участников. В основном уровень был очень низок и в эстраде, и в народных, и в классике. Нас интересовал ценз 10-11, 12-13, 14-15 лет. На возрастную категорию 12-13 лет есть видеозапись всех выступлений. Ошибки видны невооруженным "взглядом" - ухом.
А в номинации старше 24 вообще слушать было не кого. 
С уважением.
Алена
PS. Если сомневаетесь в моих словах могу назвать не только руководителей и преподпвателей Мастерской эстрады "Маэстро", но и тех, кто участвовал в открытии и т.д. Подробность, которую не писали ни где, но она происходила - Ирина Даниловна Шипилова садилась на замену одного из членов жюри, как только ей надо было протащить повыше "своего", например, когда в возрасте 12-13 лет выступала Дайяна с "Циганкой" ("Ежедневно меняется мода, ...").  И таких случаев было достаточно.

----------


## Alena L

> Выкачка денег и ничего серьезного -Александр


Полностью Вас поддерживаю.
Алена.

----------


## София

Alena L
Вы знаете,это действительно было,но Дайана очень хорошо пела и  в принципе никого не обделили,ведь другой девочке тоже дали первое место!Я же видела свою категорию(от 17-19) ребята , были хорошими!
Ну а у детей в категориях от 10-15,думаю,все еще впереди!

----------


## SeregaKZ

Подскажите пожалуйста а в конкурсе Майский жук могут принемать участие жители не Россиии?

----------


## SeregaKZ

Ну так что?

----------


## Alena L

*SeregaKZ*,

вот официальный сайт школы Балакирева с условиями конкурса:
http://www.balakirevschool.ru/festival/list-4
выходите на эти страницы и ищите, что Вас интересует.
Алена

----------


## Звезда

*Бий-Хем*,
 А можно с этого места поподробнее?

----------


## SeregaKZ

А есть конкурсы для начинающих, без возрастного оградичения хотяб до 24. Международные или те которые по ближе к Казахстану

----------


## magor

На конкурсе все серьезно и продуманно. Во всяком случае есть все обещанное: серьезные призы 1 , 2 , 3 местам. И это не вазочки за 30 рублей, как на арт-транзите или других лживых конкурсах. Видно, что организаторы заинтересованны в людях. Хорошее, дешовое и чистое размещение. Наш коллектив написал благодарность руководителям. Очень много городов и стран представленно. Наберите в интернете название конкурса и увидете, что около 100 статей по всей стране и зарубежом об этом конкурсе. Кстати, у них есть сайт:www.br-konkurs.ru
Удачи Вам!

----------


## magor

за эти деньги , допустим на "открытой европе", участники получают пакет с атрибутикой, буклетом и т.д. конкурс проводится не в затёртом дк маи, а снимается балакиревка




Мы были на этом конкурсе "Открытая Европа". Клюнули на название. Он действительно проходил в школе Балакерева, но не в зале, а в маленьких классах, где не было, не только света, а и звук был условный, без всякой оброботки, формальный, так как расстояние в классе от исполнителя до жюри, которое не слушает, а сидит "хохочет" бесконца, 2 метра. Люди возмущались так, что мы не на одном конкурсе этого не видели, кто-то даже юристов пригласил. И, кстати, денежный взнос там больше, чем где-либо. И нам не дали, ни буклетов, ничего. Устраители прятались от участников. Никто не мог до них дозвониться. Полный бардак. У кого хотите, спросите. Меня возмущает, ваше вранье 
и критика в адрес хороших людей, которые работают на "Бриллиантах России". Мы ездим много и видим, что кроме дипломов под ксерокс и вазочек за 30 рублей почти ничего иногда нет. А тут  1, 2, 3 местам призы, да и какие и ДВД, ТВ, путевки в Канны, причем мальчику из деревни с его инвалидом-педагогом бесплатно совсем и еще какой-то девочке с руководителем, а не подставным "Богатеньким", как обычно, запись в студии бесплатнаядля девочки. Мы написали благодарность. Нам понравилось размещение чистое, дешевое. Кормили нас хорошо. Спасибо. Пусть этот конкурс развивается все лучше и лучше.

----------


## magor

Мы ездим много и видим, что кроме дипломов под ксерокс и вазочек за 30 рублей почти ничего иногда нет. А самое главное иногда члены жюри переходят из конкурса в конкурс из города в город. Мы всегда спрашиваем, кто в жюри и если слышим одни и теже фамилии, уже не едем. Толку не будет. Все взаимосвязанно. 
Правда, недавно в Каунасе на конкурсе мы были. Очень классно. Хороший уровень. Да вот еще "Бриллианты России". Здесь открытое голосование сразу, даже на вокале в разные дни, были разные люди. 1, 2, 3 местам призы, да и какие и ДВД, ТВ, путевки в Канны, причем мальчику-гармонисту из деревни с его инвалидом-педагогом бесплатно совсем и еще какой-то девочке с руководителем, а не подставным "Богатеньким", как обычно, запись в студии бесплатная для девочки. И они работают без спонсоров пока, только один спонсор Продюсерский центр "мастерская эстрады "Маэстро".Мы написали благодарность. Нам понравилось размещение чистое, дешевое. Кормили нас хорошо. В интернете много отзывов и статей. Спасибо. Пусть этот конкурс развивается все лучше и лучше.Кстати участники конкурса теперь на ТВ: Зуев (NEXT), Бикбаев (БИС), Ширшикова ("Славянский базар"), Кристина Карелина (Мираж). www.br-konkurs.ru

----------


## Alena L

*magor*,

Не ука...есь так. Смешно же. 
Простите, но мы тоже много ездим, и видим, что и где происходит. К тому же не только мы, но порядка 13-15 преподавателей вокала, солфеджио и джазовой гармонии со своими учениками, и отдельные исполнители со своими родителями порядка 25 человек, с которыми состоим в постоянной связи. Дети и молодые люди разных возрастов и вокальных направлений из хороших и отличных учебных заведений. Так что уровень достаточный для нормальных выступлений, включая ротацию на радио.
И если Вам такой конкурс показался отличным, значит Вы просто не бывали нигде действительно лучшем.
Ответьте на вопрос, если Вам не сложно: на каких конкурсах бывала Ваша группа или исполнитель?
Вы были на Всероссийских конкурсах, типа "Маленькой страны" Ильи Резника в Москве, или Молодежных Дельфийских играх России, или Конкурсе юных вокалистов от Рособразования, или Фестос, или Musicfect, или "Адрес детства - Россия", или "Молодые голоса", или "Новые имена", или "Мы все на планете родом из детства" и т.д (всех не припомню, их больше - значимых!). А может Ваши дети (ребенок) стали участниками международных фестивалей-конкурсов "Детство без границ", "Мир детства", Молодежные Дельфийские игры стран СНГ, Молодежные Дельфийские игры Мира, Международный конкурс детских рисунков и т.д.?
Даже просто участие в этих фестивалях говорит об уровне исполнительства, т.к. не пройдя по несколько отборочных туров (от 3до 7) на каждое из этих мероприятий, туда не попасть. И никакие деньги не помогут, т.к. только в низовых отборочных турах можно знать сколько и кому давать, но не выше 2 тура, а потом срубают тех, кто не очень владеет предметом.
Вот если Вы во всеуслышание объявите где и кто у Вас участвовал и привез из таких мест какие-либо дипломы и награды, вот тогда Вы смело можете отстаивать свою точку зрения.
А у меня практически со всех мероприятий есть видеозаписи, которые я могу предьявить, например, нарезав роликов и выставив их на обозрение, или прото дав копии тем, кто их захочет увидеть. Мне не трудно и не жалко дать DVD, которые снимали мы сами. И все смогут оценить уровень исполнительства и судейства сам, а не с чьих-то слов.
С уважением. Алена.

----------


## Rodniki

А СКАЖИТЕ по нашу душу конкурсы бывают  видео 
Здесь  http://video.mail.ru/mail/rodnikistudio/22/23.html   видео Родники репетиция
 только что б без фонограмм и патефонов с минидисками

----------


## Alena L

*magor*,

Если Вы сомневаетесь, что мы были на 2 бриллиантах выставляю фото некоторых участников. А потом, пожалуйста, прочитайте, что я Вам написала в 2 других темках. Надеюсь на взаимопонимание. Алена

[IMG]http://*********ru/144537m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/133273m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/134297m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ktqlb

Еще есть конкурсы? плис!!

----------


## ленок5

*magor*,
 вы мення извините, но мой коллектив очень часто ездит на всероссийские и международные фестивали. мои ученики были на Дельфийских играх. поэтому я знаю, что говорю. если вам настолько импонирует этот конкурс, ваше право. но мне кажется, что им ещё сто ит многому поучиться.

----------


## Akulka

звук был условный, без всякой оброботки, формальный

Знаете, а на каждом конкурсе, где хотят услышать *голос* певца, а не обработку наложенную на голос, везде абсолютно в конкурсные дни звук формальный. Потому что если на тихий голосочек дать обработку, а на нормальный сильный голос - нет, то они будут звучать одинаково. Поэтому тихо звучит фонограмма и громко чистый голос, безо всякой обработки.

----------


## Akulka

> Кстати участники конкурса теперь на ТВ: Зуев (NEXT), Бикбаев (БИС), Ширшикова ("Славянский базар"), Кристина Карелина (Мираж). www.br-konkurs.ru


Кстати Бикбаев и на конкурсе "Роза ветров" был. В моей возрастной группе. И выступал следующим за мной. Так что, не надо ничего говорить, что участники именно этого конкурса "прорвались" на ТВ. Кто заплатил, тот и прорвался.

----------


## ktqlb

ау!!! нет?

----------


## Irini_18

Привет.

Если кто что-либо знает о студии "Маэстро", расскажите, пожалуйста. Преподаватели (хотя у меня сложилось впечатление, что там только один - Ирина Даниловна), цены, действительно ли они продвигают своих. В общем, всё, что решите нужным рассказывать. 
Была на прослушивании, но не хотелось бы опять тратить кучу денег на невесть что. 

Заранее спасибо:smile:

----------


## katzen

Друзья. Будте добры, кто знает, какие фестивали хореографии и вокала будут проходить в этом году в Пензе, Саратове, Казани, Уфе, Оренбуре. До 25 лет. Если есть возможность, сообщите положения, адреса, телефоны, контакты.
ri-nata2007@yandex.ru

----------


## Василий

> Друзья. Будте добры, кто знает, какие фестивали хореографии и вокала будут проходить в этом году


Напишите подробнее, что именно вас интересует. Какой возраст? Солисты, ансамбли? Вокал или хореография?

Все вопросы пишите либо в личку либо на email.

----------


## katzen

*Василий2008*,
 Меня интересует эстрадный танец - возраст  10-14 и 15-19 лет, а также эстрадный вокал - возраст от 10 до 23 лет, как соло, так и дуэты. С уважением, Наталья.

----------


## Rasputin

*katzen*,
 Хотелось бы услышать твою демку!))))))))
Если это реально)))))))))))

----------


## katzen

Привет красавец Rasputin :br:  Моих демок нет, так как поют и танцуют мои дети. У них с демками тоже туговато. Есть кое что ( у певцов) с ермоловского конкурса. А Вы продюссер?! :Ha:

----------


## Rasputin

*katzen*,
 Все понятненько, удачи!!!!!!!)))))))))))

----------


## katzen

*Rasputin*,
 А чего интересовался-то?

----------


## AleksMusic

Подскажите пожалуйста фестивали и конкурсы в Москве или Петербурге (может, если знаете в других городах (Псков, Нижний Новгород, Киев, Минск), без ограничения по возрасту! Спасибо!

----------


## natali74

и  мне расскажите. стоит ли этот конкурс внимания. если это формальность- то 2500р. это шоколадно.

----------


## inga_123

Ребята здравствуйте! Я руководитель детского эстрадного кол-ва ШОУ-клуба "OPUS"
Дворца Творчества Детей и Молодёжи. Мои воспитаники Лауреаты Российских и Международных конкурсов, собираемся на конкурс в Испанию, но боюсь денег не хватит. На загранку очень накладно! Может посоветуете где можно принять участие, мы сольники но поем и ансамблем. С уважением Инга..
Да, мы из Кемерово.

i_nikulina@ngs.ru  :Aga:

----------


## katzen

*inga_123*,
 Кыштым Челябинская обл. Россия 	Фестиваль-конкурс детского и юношеского творчества «Браво дети - 2008 	6 – 10 января 	До8 лет 9 – 11; 12 – 16 от 17 и выше .
Россия, Нижний Тагил 	Российский конкурс "Золотой Петушок" 	Конец марта 	До 16 лет 
Россия, Сатка 	 ХVI Всероссийский фестиваль-конкурс детско-юношеской эстрадной песни "Волшебный микрофон" 	17 - 20 апреля 	8 -10 лет, 11 -13 лет, 14 – 17 лет  :Vah:

----------


## Василий

> Может посоветуете где можно принять участие


Здесь посмотрите
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=101768
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=106225

Здесь фотки и обсуждения:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=101071

По вопросам пишите в личку или на email/

----------


## Василий

> katzen


Извините, я вам ответил?

----------


## katzen

*Василий2008*,
Да, Василий, ответили, спасибо. Хотелось бы увидеть положения по следующим конкурсам-фестивалям. :Ok: 
 4-7 фестиваль-конкурс «Изумрудный город» г. Пенза
5 – 7 фестиваль «Европа +Азия» г. Оренбург, Россия

----------


## Xantippa

*Alena L*,
 Алена,подскажите, пожалуйста, на какие конкурсы стоит поехать? Интересуют те, где есть гранды на обучение в ВУЗах

----------


## komardina

*Rasputin*,
*Rasputin*,

----------


## Alena L

*Xantippa*,
 К сожалению не знаю ни одного конкурса, дающего гранты на обучение.
Но все федеральные конкурсы, входящие в перечень на получение Президентских грантов, еще дают возможность знакомства с нужными людьми, способными оказать поддержку для поступления куда-либо и/или участия в различных проектах.
А вообще необходимо побольше участвовать в различных мероприятиях - это и прекрасная тренировка, в том числе и нервов, и выявление собственных недоработок и пропусков в обучении, и возможность оказаться в нужном месте в нужное время, чтобы появиться перед нужными людьми.
Мы сами действуем так же.
С уважением. Алена.
С Новым годом и Рождеством!!!

----------


## Nedelka

Ну ничего себе тема как разрослась)))
давно я здесь не была!Спасибо всем за информацию :Ok:

----------


## Nedelka

> *Nedelka!*
> Зачем профессионалу конкурсы???


Читайте выше)))самое первое сообщение :Ha:

----------


## vitas777

если кто-то знает о коннкурсах и фестивалях на 2009 год, раскажите пожалуйста мне!!!!! Спосибо!!!!!!
Контакты:
bashilov.vitas@mail.ru
ICQ:410378822 
Зарание СПАСИБО!!!!!!!
:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Rasputin

*komardina*,
 Не могу ниче найти из того что ты оставила в личке!!!))))))))))))))
 Ты попроще придумай че нить,время совсем нет,но послушаю обязательно!!!))))))))

----------


## Александр Bykov

Всем привет. Я тут совсем недавно, кто-нибудь может мне рассказать о ближайших конкурсах и фестивалях, где можно принять участие, а то надоела эта студенческая жизнь, надо её как-то преукрасить. А все время петь на репетициях как то неинтересно, хочется где-нибудь поучавствовать:) Ну меня, наверное, многие понимают:)

----------


## manowar

:confused:ну и как Вам нынешний конкурс? :confused:

----------


## сыртлана

> Друзья. Будте добры, кто знает, какие фестивали хореографии и вокала будут проходить в этом году в Пензе, Саратове, Казани, Уфе, Оренбуре. До 25 лет. Если есть возможность, сообщите положения, адреса, телефоны, контакты.
> ri-nata2007@yandex.ru


В Уфе весной проходит Республиканский  Детский Юношеский Фестиваль "Путешествие в Джаз-лэнд" . Точно не знаю сроки какие, но где-то в начале мая его проводят. Песни поют джазовые и желательно под живой.:smile:

----------


## Василий

"Изумрудный город" (г. Пенза) Октябрь 2009 г. вокал
"Европа+Азия" (г. Оренбург) Декабрь 2009 г. хореография

----------


## Danko

Полнейший отстой, этим "господам" еще нужно очень многому учиться, в первую очередь порядочности. Зарабатывать деньги на детях-- подлость.

----------


## manowar

> этим "господам" еще нужно очень многому учиться


полностью согласен



> Зарабатывать деньги на детях-- подлость.


мягко сказано

----------


## Vahe

СКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСА ВОЗРОСТ ОТ СКОЛКИ ДО СКОЛКИ?

----------


## Василий

> СКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСА ВОЗРОСТ ОТ СКОЛКИ ДО СКОЛКИ?


Интересно,- кому вопрос и про какой конкурс?

----------


## manowar

*Danko*,
Кстати, где б мы еще встретились :smile: Еще раз поздравляю ... (сам знаешь с чем) :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Мария Философ

У меня есть положения по всем конкурсам-фестивалям детского и юношеского творчества "Будущее планеты" на 2009 год.

----------


## Milya

Минск - "Кубок Европы" в мае, Орёл - "Серебряный камертон" (инструментальная, вокальная и хоровая музыка)

----------


## Vicontor

Ещё в мае фестиваль "Кораблик надежды" на теплоходе по Волге (КРАСОТА) и конкурс в Саратове. Тоже очень замечательный город.

----------


## Hani333

Если кто-нибудь знает,подскажите адрес куда отправлять аудио и видео материал,пожалуйста!:smile:Hani333@yandex.ru

----------


## PinkSkirt

О я тоже хочу !! kkv74@rambler.ru
Будьте так любезны , пожалуйста!!

----------


## Matrena

*КОНКУРС ВОКАЛИСТОВ «ТЮЛЬПАН»
Посвященный творчеству Аллы Пугачевой
Конкурс проходит 16 мая 2009 г. П.Малаховка Люберецкого района Быковское ш.,52а (школа №52)*_при поддержке 
комитета по культуре Люберецкого района 
спонсор ЗАО «Текстиль профи»_
*ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ ОБ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ И ПРОВЕДЕНИИ
Исполняются только песни из репертуара Аллы Пугачевой.*
Для участия приглашаются детские и взрослые творческие коллективы и исполнители. Студенты высших музыкальных учебных заведений к участию в конкурсе не допускаются. 
*ЗАДАЧИ И ЦЕЛИ КОНКУРСА* 
Обмен опытом
Дружба между коллективами
Поиск талантливой молодежи
Исполнение песен лучших композиторов и поэтов России.
*ПОРЯДОК ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ И ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ*
В конкурсе могут принять участие: 
Исполнители-соло, дуэты, вокальные коллективы.
Техническое оснащение . Участники могут исполнять конкурсные произведения с живым музыкальным сопровождением или иметь с собой минусовые фонограммы, записанные на CD
 Возрастные категории
младшая (до 10 лет), 
средняя (с 11 до 14 лет), 
старшая (с 15 до 19 лет), 
взрослые от 19 лет и старше. 
Исполняются 2 (можно 1) песни из репертуара А.Пугачевой. Приветствуется зрелищность номера, подтанцовка, смена костюма на 2 номер.
Критерии оценок жюри: «Исполнительское мастерство», «Артистизм», «Зрелищность». 
*Расписание конкурса*
10,00-10.30 – регистрация мл. возрастная группа, 
11.00 начало 1 отделения

12.00 – 12.30 регистрация ср. возрастная группа
13.00 начало 2 отделения

14.30-15.00 регистрация ст.возрастная группа
15.30 начало 3 отделения

16.00-16.30 регистрация взрослые 
17.00 начало 4 отделения

Временные рамки могут измениться после приема всех заявок. За изменениями смотрите с 13 мая на сайте http://www.homovalens.ru.

Все участники исполняют первый конкурсный номер, затем все исполняют  второй. Каждый номер оценивается независимо. 
*УСЛОВИЯ УЧАСТИЯ В КОНКУРСЕ*
Участники представляют в организационный комитет конкурса заявки по факсу или эл.почте. Подтверждение о получении заявки обязательно.
Заявки принимаются до 11 мая 2009 г.  
Факс 8(495)501-99-15, homovalens@mail.ru 

*ЖЮРИ*
В состав жюри конкурса входят ведущие педагоги России. Итогом обсуждения конкурсных выступлений является протокол заседания членов жюри. На основании протокола вручаются соответствующие дипломы участникам конкурса. Жюри имеет право: делить места, присуждать не все места, присуждать специальные призы. Каждый состав жюри имеет право выдвинуть коллектив или солиста на приз «ГРАН-ПРИ». 
*ФИНАНСОВЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ.*Благотворительный взнос за участие в конкурсе составляет: соло-1000 рублей, участник ансамбля – 500 рублей с человека. 
Зрители – бесплатно, видеосъемка – бесплатно. 
Факс 8(495)501-99-15, homovalens@mail.ru
Информацию о песнях, ссылки на фонограммы можно получить на сайте http://www.homovalens.ru
*Проезд :* от ст.Кузьминки авт.525 (остановка у магазина книги, последний вагон из центра), маршрутка 365 до остановки МЭЗ ( кондитерская "Поль Бейкери"). Дорогу не переходить. Ориентир - высотки и стадион. От остановки - 3 мин. Вернуться чуть назад, идти по автомобильной дороге, через несколько метров слева видим стадион и школу. 
Все маршрутки и автобусы, которые едут в Раменское и Жуковский.

_Люберцы:_ Все маршрутки и автобусы, которые едут в Раменское и Жуковский.

_На машине_ - от кольцевой поворачиваем на Новорязанское ш. Придерживаться указателей "На Быково". После поста ГАИ - первый светофор проезжаем, до второго светофора не доезжая метров 20 - поворот направо (перед автомойкой). Поворачиваем, через несколько метров слева видим стадион и школу. Объезжаем стадион, паркуемся. 

*Из Жуковского* - едем на Москву, проезжаем поворот на Малаховку, слева видим кафе "Поль Бейкери", поворачиваем к нему, через несколько метров слева видим стадион и школу. Объезжаем стадион, паркуемся. 

Организатор Оздоровительный центр "Здоровый человек"
Ковалёва Ольга Александровна
тел 8 (903) 516 8310, 8 (916) 651 96 74

*ЗАЯВКА
На участие в конкурсе вокалистов «Тюльпан», посвященного творчеству Аллы Пугачевой*
ФИО участника (название группы, численность) _________________________________________________________
Возрастная группа________________________________________
ФИО педагога____________________________________________
Песня 1 _________________________________________________
Музыка__________________________________________________
Слова____________________________________________________
Подтанцовка (есть, нет)                                 Бэк вокал (есть, нет) 
Нужное количество микрофонов____________________________
СД или инструментальное сопровождение_____________________
Песня 2 _________________________________________________
Музыка__________________________________________________
Слова____________________________________________________
Подтанцовка (есть, нет)                                 Бэк вокал (есть, нет) 
Нужное количество микрофонов______________________________
СД или инструментальное сопровождение_____________________
Контактный телефон, Эл почта ______________________

----------


## Атлантида

и я хочу тоже.плиз

----------


## Хор русской песни

Подскажите, пожалуйста, в каких конкурсах можно поучаствовать недавно создавшемуся женскому вокальному коллективу? Коллектив взрослый, любительский, но поет на уровне профессионалов.
Направление - народное пение и ретро эстрада.

----------


## ahmaria

Международный Фестиваль "Таланты и Поклонники" с удовольствием принимает такие коллективы.
Подробности здесь:http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=122811

----------


## Matrena

*В связи с проведением Евровидения организаторы переносят конкурс на 17 мая!* Все остальное - см. Положение. 

Жюри конкурса: 
*Галина Давыдова*  - заслуженная артистка России, Лауреат Всероссийского и Международного конкурсов, доцент кафедры вокального искусства ГИТИС

*Ирина Астер*  - педагог по вокалу Музыкального колледжа им. Гнесиных

*Юлиана Донская*  - композитор, певица, член Союза Композиторов

Жюри очень доброжелательно. 

Пишите, оставляйте заявки. Можно по факсу (495) 501 99 15. 
Мы ждем Вас! Приезжайте : Себя показать, на других посмотреть!

В фойе будет работать буфет.
С уважением, организаторы.

----------


## Najm

Подскажите, где и когда?

----------


## Calzedoniya

А отборочный тур будет проходить?

----------


## птичка-величка

Международный конкурс вокалистов "ПУТЁВКА К ЗВЁЗДАМ", 2-6 СЕНТЯБРЯ, 2009, ПОБЕДИТЕЛИ ПОЮТ НА ОТКРЫТОЙ СЦЕНЕ НА ДЕНЬ ГОРОДА МОСКВЫ.
НОМИНАЦИИ 
СОЛО, ДУЭТЫ, ТРИО, КВАРТЕТЫ, АНСАМБЛИ. 
a) Молодые таланты (до 16 лет) -это номинация для детей, остальные номинации кому за 16 лет.
b) эстрадный вокал- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители. 
c) классический вокал- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители. 
d) фолк- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители.
е) рок-группа
Победители  выбираются из каждой номинации!
Выбирается одна рок-группа.  Для участия в конкурсе, рок-группа до 25 августа приглашает на своё выступление или предоставляет видео с программой без монтажа на 30 минут, на носителе ДВД, участие платное, оплачивается на счёт в банке.Из всех заявленных групп выбирается одна группа  в номинацию 
ОТКРЫТИЕ ГОДА и своим выступлением закрывает конкурс "Путёвка к звёздам".
Гран -При конкурса  один  победитель из всех номинаций!
условия  http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/

----------


## Akulka

Мне тоже интересно. Может поможет кто?:rolleyes:

----------


## flyfish

С этим конкурсом все как-то закодировано :) - на официальный сайт без какого-то пароля вообще не запускают. Или просто у меня не получается? Попробуйте зайти? Если что-то получится узнать - выложите информацию
Ссылка на сайт http://www.5stars.ru/

----------


## Мария-М

и мне тоже интересно. кто подскажет информацию?

----------


## Hani333

Кстати я с Нового года не могу зайти на этот сайт тоже пороль просит.Или он не работает или так долго обновляют.Фик его знает!

----------


## Saragent

Привет, дорогие форумчане! Давненько я не появлялся здесь... Рад, что Вы все такая же большая и дружная семья, как и раньше.  :Ok: 

А теперь хочу рассказать Вам о фестивале New Name, во втором туре которого я и буду учавствовать. НОВЫЕ ИМЕНА - это первый фестиваль для молодых музыкантов и танцоров, решивших связать свое творчество с клубной культурой. Уникальная возможность проявить себя на большой сцене и войти в релиз «Russia Dj’s New Name». Фестиваль продлится до сентября. В сентябре состоится финальный - Российский тур, на котором выступят победители региональных туров.

Время и место - Саратов, Россия
Адрес - Волжская, 28, Иллюминатор
Начало - 6 июн 2009 в 20:00
Окончание - 7 июн 2009 в 6:00

Фестиваль имеет хорошую поддержку, как то MC SOUNDSYSTEM (лейбл электронной музыки), GEOMETRIA.RU/Саратов, Радиостанция "ЕВРОПА ПЛЮС - САРАТОВ". :smile:

Более подробную информацию можно получить здесь
ВКОНТАКТЕ
Официальный блог фестиваля
Geometria.ru - знает где модно

Спасибо за ваше внимание, всегда с Вами SARAGENT

*Добавлено через 35 часов 57 минут*
забыл сказать для саратовцев!
кто хочет пойти, покупайте билеты в кинотеатре Иллюминатор, или напротив в кафе Опиум!

Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## Elenazab

А в Москве ничего не предвидится? Я имею в виду конкурсы и прочее...

----------


## Pini

Какие детские мероприятия конкурсы будут в Киеве под этот Новый Год ?

----------


## Dancemoscow

DanceMoscow - хореографический фестиваль
II МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ МОСКОВСКИЙ КОНКУРС МОЛОДЫХ ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЕЙ КЛАССИЧЕСКОЙ, СОВРЕМЕННОЙ СЦЕНИЧЕСКОЙ И НАРОДНО-СЦЕНИЧЕСКОЙ ХОРЕОГРАФИИ

Призовой фонд: 780 000 р.
Место проведения: г. Москва
Даты проведения: 17-19 февраля 2017 г.
Подробнее о конкурсе: dancemoscow.com

*Президент конкурса*
Герой труда России, 
Народный артист СССР и России, 
Лауреат многочисленных государственных премий, 
профессор
*ИОСИФ КОБЗОН*

*Председатель конкурса*
Народная артистка России, 
Лауреат премии Правительства Российской Федерации, 
Ректор ФГОУБ ВО МГАХ, 
профессор
*МАРИНА ЛЕОНОВА*

Положение конкурса
Заявка на участие

----------


## ofisarts

Уважаемые руководители творческих коллективов,
педагоги и танцоры!

Приглашаем Вас на V Юбилейный Всероссийский фестиваль-конкурс «НОВЫЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ» Россия, город Сочи, Адлер ул. Калинина,1. Санаторий "Южное взморье; 
Время проведения фестиваля: с 26 по 30 апреля 2017 года.

Заявки на участие принимаются  до 05 апреля 2017 года

Организатор фестиваля-конкурса:
Международный фестивальный центр «ОфисАртс» г. Москва
▪ тел/факс: 8 (495) 984-08-99; моб. +7 (961) 286-52-31
▪ е-mail: ujofis@mail.ru; 
▪ сайт: www.ofisarts.ru
▪ группа: vk.com/ofisarts
▪ группа: facebook.com/ofisarts

Юбилейный V Международный фестиваль-конкурс «НОВЫЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ» проходит по следующим жанрам: хореографическое искусство, вокальное искусство, музыкально-инструментальное искусство, декламационное искусство и театры мод.



Желаем Вам удачи, успехов и творческих побед!


ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ!!!           
Юбилейный V Международный фестиваль-конкурс «НОВЫЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ» проходит по следующим жанрам: хореографическое искусство, вокальное искусство, музыкально-инструментальное искусство, декламационное искусство и театры мод. 

1. Общие положения
 Цели и задачи фестиваля-конкурса:
▪ развитие в России различных стилей и направлений современного искусства,
▪ повышение уровня творческого мастерства коллективов и отдельных участников,
▪ укрепление дружеских связей между областями, регионами РФ, школами, коллективами и отдельными исполнителями,
▪ популяризация детского и молодёжного творчества, привлечение к занятию искусством  детей и молодежи, 
▪ организация досуга населения, пропаганда общемировых и национально культурных ценностей.

Место проведения фестиваля:
Россия, город Сочи, Адлер ул. Калинина,1. Санаторий "Южное взморье".
Время проведения фестиваля: с 26 по 30 апреля 2017 года.
Регистрация участников:
Внимание! Участие в конкурсе осуществляется только по предварительной заявке. В случае полного набора участников фестиваля-конкурса оргкомитет имеет право закрыть регистрацию до указанного срока. 

Заявки на участие принимаются до 5 апреля 2017 года.

Предварительная регистрация (заявка на участие), а также заявки на проживание и трансфер принимаются строго по установленной форме (образцу): e-mail: ujofis@mail.ru; факс (863) 310-11-57.

Оргкомитет фестиваля-конкурса: тел. (495) 984-08-99; тел. (863) 310-11-57; 
моб. тел. +7 (961) 286-52-31

Директор фестиваля-конкурса, председатель оргкомитета:
Ивашов Константин Евгеньевич +7 (918) 532-41-23

Официальный сайт: www.ofisarts.ru  Официальные страницы: vk.com/ofisarts и facebook.com/ofisarts
Оргкомитет фестиваля, при необходимости, по просьбе участника, высылает официальное приглашение. 
V Международный фестиваль-конкурс «НОВЫЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ» является открытым для всех участников из России и из-за рубежа.

Возрастные категории:
▪ младшая:                                                                                             
подгруппа №1 (7 лет и младше),                                                        ▪ старшая (14-16 лет)
подгруппа №2  (8 -10 лет)                                                                   ▪ молодёжная (17-25 лет)
▪ средняя (11-13 лет)                                                                            ▪ смешанная
Примечание:                                                                                   (только для массовых форм от 16 человек)
Участник не может конкурировать сам с собой, то есть каждый  участник в одной номинации может представить только одно произведение в каждой форме.
Технические требования: Носители: только CD-R.  1 мелодия на одном носителе c  указанием номинации, возрастной категории и названием коллектива или фамилии и имени исполнителя, а также названием произведения.  RW и MP3 не принимаются. Имейте дубликат записи на резервном флэш-носителе!
Финансовые условия:  Целевой  взнос составляет  9900 рублей  за 1 человека (участника, руководителя или сопровождающего). Каждое 21-е место бесплатно!
В стоимость включено: ▪ проживание с 26 по 30 апреля 2017 г. в санатории «Южное взморье». 3-х, 4-х местное размещение с удобствами в номере (также возможно 2-х местное размещение) ▪ трехразовое питание по системе шведский стол (26.04 – обед, ужин, 27.04, 28.04, 29.04 – завтрак, обед, ужин, 30.04 – завтрак) ▪ участие в конкурсной программе в одной номинации ▪ участие в семинарах, круглых столах, мастер-классах  ▪ дискотека для участников ▪ фуршет для руководителей
Для гарантированного бронирования и регистрации заявки обязательна предоплата в размере 50% от общей суммы, в течении десяти дней с момента получения счёта, но не позднее 01 апреля 2017 года.
Дополнительные номинации: Коллективы или отдельные исполнители, участвующие в нескольких номинациях и жанрах, дополнительно оплачивают конкурсный взнос в размере:  ▪ 6 000 рублей – ансамбли ▪ 4 000 рублей – малые формы ▪ 3 000 рублей – дуэты ▪ 2 000 рублей – солисты
Дополнительно оплачивается трансфер – вокзал/аэропорт – санаторий – вокзал вокзал/аэропорт (при необходимости по предварительной заявке). Стоимость рассчитывается в зависимости от количества человек в группе (трансфер организуется оргкомитетом фестиваля-конкурса для групп от 5 человек).
Примечание:
Всем участникам необходимо иметь справку о санэпидокружении и справку об отсутствии контакта с инфекционными больными по месту жительства и в детском учреждении (берётся за 3 дня).
Расчётный час в санатории – 12.00
Призовой фонд: Награды, дипломы всем участникам фестиваля, специальные призы. Обладателям премии Гран – при выдаётся сертификат на бесплатное участие в будущих фестивалях-конкурсах. Награждение производится в каждой номинации и возрастной категории конкурсантов (лауреат - 1, 2, 3 степени; дипломант - 1, 2, 3 степени). Главная награда Международного фестиваля-конкурса «НОВЫЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ» - Гран – при присуждается в каждом виде искусства. Объявление итогов и награждение проходят в соответствии с регламентом фестиваля-конкурса.

2.	Условия  конкурса хореографического искусства
Каждый  участник в одной номинации может представить только одно произведение в каждой танцевальной форме, одного танцевального состава.
Номинации: Классический танец, народный танец, современный танец (джаз, модерн, контемпорари), народный стилизованный, эстрадный танец (танцевальное шоу, стрит шоу).
Танцевальные формы:
соло, дуэты, малые формы (3-8 человек), ансамбли (9-24 человека), театрализованное представление, в котором преобладает танец - более 24 участников без возрастных и иных ограничений.
Допускается участие танцоров из предыдущей или последующей возрастной категории не более 
30 % от общего состава танцевального номера.
Время композиции: 
— Соло, дуэт — не более  2.30 мин.
— Малая форма — не более 3.00 мин.
— ансамбль — не более 4.00 мин. 
— Театрализованное представление — не более 10.00 мин.
Примечание: используется своя музыка. Носители: CD. Имейте дубликат записи!

3. Условия  конкурса вокального искусства
Номинации: академическое, народное и эстрадное пение.
Соло, дуэты, ансамбли (3-11 человек), хоры (12 и более человек).
Во всех номинациях представляется одно произведение протяженностью не более 5 мин. Вокал – только «живой» звук (фонограмма «минус»). Солисты имеют право использовать бэк-вокал (в «живую» или в фонограммах), ансамбли  (включая бэк-вокал) только «живой» звук. Также допускается использование подтанцовки. 
Примечание: используется своя музыка. Носители: CD. Имейте дубликат записи!

4.	Условия  конкурса музыкально-инструментального искусства
Номинации: клавишные (фортепиано; баян/аккордеон); духовые; струнные (щипковые; смычковые); ударные; оркестры.
Соло, дуэт, трио, квартеты, ансамбли.
Участники оцениваются по одному музыкальному произведению. Продолжительность исполняемой композиции не более 5 минут.
5.	Условия  конкурса декламационного искусства
Содержание конкурса: сольное исполнение. Участники оцениваются по одному произведению. Время исполнения – до 5 мин, возможно использование фонограммы – минус, носитель CD.
Основные критерии оценки: соответствие заданной теме, уровень исполнительского мастерства, творческий потенциал, чувство жанровой особенности.
6.	Условия  конкурса театры мод
Содержание конкурса: коллектив – конкурсант представляет свою коллекцию моделей. Коллекция может быть выполнена в любом стиле с использованием любых тканей, допускаются разные приемы обработки, аксессуары. В демонстрации коллекций обязательна театрализация и музыкальное оформление, усиливающее эффект выполненной коллекции.
Критерии оценки конкурсных работ: соответствие общей теме, актуальность идеи, оригинальность, дизайн, образность, ноу-хау (новаторство, творческий подход в использовании материалов и технологических решений), зрелищность, театральность, музыкально-художественное воплощение конкурсной работы, качество и мастерство представленных коллекций, соответствие музыкального сопровождения.
7.	 Общие критерии оценки
Каждое конкурсное выступление оценивается по трём позициям: техника исполнения, композиция и имидж.
Техника исполнения — точность в технике исполнения, соответствие стилю, уровень сложности, оригинальность, возможности исполнителя, характерные особенности выбранной техники, качество исполнения, школа.
Композиция -  соответствие заданной теме, выбор произведения, грамотность постановки, выдержанность лексики. 
Имидж — самовыражение, презентация, выражение задуманной идеи в композиции, и т. д.
По каждой позиции  ставятся баллы от 1 до 10. Итоговая оценка номинанта выводится из суммы оценок. 

8.   Члены жюри
Для оценки конкурсных выступлений формируется жюри фестиваля-конкурса, в состав которого входят известные деятели культуры и искусств Российской Федерации и зарубежных стран: профессиональные хореографы, композиторы, вокалисты а также опытные педагоги высших учебных заведений. 
Полный список членов жюри будет опубликован на официальном сайте Международного фестивального центра «ОфисАртс» www.ofisarts.ru.

----------


## ofisarts

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, в каких конкурсах можно поучаствовать недавно создавшемуся женскому вокальному коллективу? Коллектив взрослый, любительский, но поет на уровне профессионалов.
> Направление - народное пение и ретро эстрада.


Уважаемые руководители творческих коллективов,
педагоги и танцоры!

Приглашаем Вас на V Юбилейный Всероссийский фестиваль-конкурс «НОВЫЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ» Россия, город Сочи, Адлер ул. Калинина,1. Санаторий "Южное взморье; 
Время проведения фестиваля: с 26 по 30 апреля 2017 года.

Заявки на участие принимаются  до 05 апреля 2017 года

Организатор фестиваля-конкурса:
Международный фестивальный центр «ОфисАртс» г. Москва
▪ тел/факс: 8 (495) 984-08-99; моб. +7 (961) 286-52-31
▪ е-mail: ujofis@mail.ru; 
▪ сайт: www.ofisarts.ru
▪ группа: vk.com/ofisarts
▪ группа: facebook.com/ofisarts

Юбилейный V Международный фестиваль-конкурс «НОВЫЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ» проходит по следующим жанрам: хореографическое искусство, вокальное искусство, музыкально-инструментальное искусство, декламационное искусство и театры мод.



Желаем Вам удачи, успехов и творческих побед!


ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ!!!           
Юбилейный V Международный фестиваль-конкурс «НОВЫЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ» проходит по следующим жанрам: хореографическое искусство, вокальное искусство, музыкально-инструментальное искусство, декламационное искусство и театры мод. 

1. Общие положения
 Цели и задачи фестиваля-конкурса:
▪ развитие в России различных стилей и направлений современного искусства,
▪ повышение уровня творческого мастерства коллективов и отдельных участников,
▪ укрепление дружеских связей между областями, регионами РФ, школами, коллективами и отдельными исполнителями,
▪ популяризация детского и молодёжного творчества, привлечение к занятию искусством  детей и молодежи, 
▪ организация досуга населения, пропаганда общемировых и национально культурных ценностей.

Место проведения фестиваля:
Россия, город Сочи, Адлер ул. Калинина,1. Санаторий "Южное взморье".
Время проведения фестиваля: с 26 по 30 апреля 2017 года.
Регистрация участников:
Внимание! Участие в конкурсе осуществляется только по предварительной заявке. В случае полного набора участников фестиваля-конкурса оргкомитет имеет право закрыть регистрацию до указанного срока. 

Заявки на участие принимаются до 5 апреля 2017 года.

Предварительная регистрация (заявка на участие), а также заявки на проживание и трансфер принимаются строго по установленной форме (образцу): e-mail: ujofis@mail.ru; факс (863) 310-11-57.

Оргкомитет фестиваля-конкурса: тел. (495) 984-08-99; тел. (863) 310-11-57; 
моб. тел. +7 (961) 286-52-31

Директор фестиваля-конкурса, председатель оргкомитета:
Ивашов Константин Евгеньевич +7 (918) 532-41-23

Официальный сайт: www.ofisarts.ru  Официальные страницы: vk.com/ofisarts и facebook.com/ofisarts
Оргкомитет фестиваля, при необходимости, по просьбе участника, высылает официальное приглашение. 
V Международный фестиваль-конкурс «НОВЫЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ» является открытым для всех участников из России и из-за рубежа.

Возрастные категории:
▪ младшая:                                                                                             
подгруппа №1 (7 лет и младше),                                                        ▪ старшая (14-16 лет)
подгруппа №2  (8 -10 лет)                                                                   ▪ молодёжная (17-25 лет)
▪ средняя (11-13 лет)                                                                            ▪ смешанная
Примечание:                                                                                   (только для массовых форм от 16 человек)
Участник не может конкурировать сам с собой, то есть каждый  участник в одной номинации может представить только одно произведение в каждой форме.
Технические требования: Носители: только CD-R.  1 мелодия на одном носителе c  указанием номинации, возрастной категории и названием коллектива или фамилии и имени исполнителя, а также названием произведения.  RW и MP3 не принимаются. Имейте дубликат записи на резервном флэш-носителе!
Финансовые условия:  Целевой  взнос составляет  9900 рублей  за 1 человека (участника, руководителя или сопровождающего). Каждое 21-е место бесплатно!
В стоимость включено: ▪ проживание с 26 по 30 апреля 2017 г. в санатории «Южное взморье». 3-х, 4-х местное размещение с удобствами в номере (также возможно 2-х местное размещение) ▪ трехразовое питание по системе шведский стол (26.04 – обед, ужин, 27.04, 28.04, 29.04 – завтрак, обед, ужин, 30.04 – завтрак) ▪ участие в конкурсной программе в одной номинации ▪ участие в семинарах, круглых столах, мастер-классах  ▪ дискотека для участников ▪ фуршет для руководителей
Для гарантированного бронирования и регистрации заявки обязательна предоплата в размере 50% от общей суммы, в течении десяти дней с момента получения счёта, но не позднее 01 апреля 2017 года.
Дополнительные номинации: Коллективы или отдельные исполнители, участвующие в нескольких номинациях и жанрах, дополнительно оплачивают конкурсный взнос в размере:  ▪ 6 000 рублей – ансамбли ▪ 4 000 рублей – малые формы ▪ 3 000 рублей – дуэты ▪ 2 000 рублей – солисты
Дополнительно оплачивается трансфер – вокзал/аэропорт – санаторий – вокзал вокзал/аэропорт (при необходимости по предварительной заявке). Стоимость рассчитывается в зависимости от количества человек в группе (трансфер организуется оргкомитетом фестиваля-конкурса для групп от 5 человек).
Примечание:
Всем участникам необходимо иметь справку о санэпидокружении и справку об отсутствии контакта с инфекционными больными по месту жительства и в детском учреждении (берётся за 3 дня).
Расчётный час в санатории – 12.00
Призовой фонд: Награды, дипломы всем участникам фестиваля, специальные призы. Обладателям премии Гран – при выдаётся сертификат на бесплатное участие в будущих фестивалях-конкурсах. Награждение производится в каждой номинации и возрастной категории конкурсантов (лауреат - 1, 2, 3 степени; дипломант - 1, 2, 3 степени). Главная награда Международного фестиваля-конкурса «НОВЫЕ ЗВЁЗДЫ» - Гран – при присуждается в каждом виде искусства. Объявление итогов и награждение проходят в соответствии с регламентом фестиваля-конкурса.

2.	Условия  конкурса хореографического искусства
Каждый  участник в одной номинации может представить только одно произведение в каждой танцевальной форме, одного танцевального состава.
Номинации: Классический танец, народный танец, современный танец (джаз, модерн, контемпорари), народный стилизованный, эстрадный танец (танцевальное шоу, стрит шоу).
Танцевальные формы:
соло, дуэты, малые формы (3-8 человек), ансамбли (9-24 человека), театрализованное представление, в котором преобладает танец - более 24 участников без возрастных и иных ограничений.
Допускается участие танцоров из предыдущей или последующей возрастной категории не более 
30 % от общего состава танцевального номера.
Время композиции: 
— Соло, дуэт — не более  2.30 мин.
— Малая форма — не более 3.00 мин.
— ансамбль — не более 4.00 мин. 
— Театрализованное представление — не более 10.00 мин.
Примечание: используется своя музыка. Носители: CD. Имейте дубликат записи!

3. Условия  конкурса вокального искусства
Номинации: академическое, народное и эстрадное пение.
Соло, дуэты, ансамбли (3-11 человек), хоры (12 и более человек).
Во всех номинациях представляется одно произведение протяженностью не более 5 мин. Вокал – только «живой» звук (фонограмма «минус»). Солисты имеют право использовать бэк-вокал (в «живую» или в фонограммах), ансамбли  (включая бэк-вокал) только «живой» звук. Также допускается использование подтанцовки. 
Примечание: используется своя музыка. Носители: CD. Имейте дубликат записи!

4.	Условия  конкурса музыкально-инструментального искусства
Номинации: клавишные (фортепиано; баян/аккордеон); духовые; струнные (щипковые; смычковые); ударные; оркестры.
Соло, дуэт, трио, квартеты, ансамбли.
Участники оцениваются по одному музыкальному произведению. Продолжительность исполняемой композиции не более 5 минут.
5.	Условия  конкурса декламационного искусства
Содержание конкурса: сольное исполнение. Участники оцениваются по одному произведению. Время исполнения – до 5 мин, возможно использование фонограммы – минус, носитель CD.
Основные критерии оценки: соответствие заданной теме, уровень исполнительского мастерства, творческий потенциал, чувство жанровой особенности.
6.	Условия  конкурса театры мод
Содержание конкурса: коллектив – конкурсант представляет свою коллекцию моделей. Коллекция может быть выполнена в любом стиле с использованием любых тканей, допускаются разные приемы обработки, аксессуары. В демонстрации коллекций обязательна театрализация и музыкальное оформление, усиливающее эффект выполненной коллекции.
Критерии оценки конкурсных работ: соответствие общей теме, актуальность идеи, оригинальность, дизайн, образность, ноу-хау (новаторство, творческий подход в использовании материалов и технологических решений), зрелищность, театральность, музыкально-художественное воплощение конкурсной работы, качество и мастерство представленных коллекций, соответствие музыкального сопровождения.
7.	 Общие критерии оценки
Каждое конкурсное выступление оценивается по трём позициям: техника исполнения, композиция и имидж.
Техника исполнения — точность в технике исполнения, соответствие стилю, уровень сложности, оригинальность, возможности исполнителя, характерные особенности выбранной техники, качество исполнения, школа.
Композиция -  соответствие заданной теме, выбор произведения, грамотность постановки, выдержанность лексики. 
Имидж — самовыражение, презентация, выражение задуманной идеи в композиции, и т. д.
По каждой позиции  ставятся баллы от 1 до 10. Итоговая оценка номинанта выводится из суммы оценок. 

8.   Члены жюри
Для оценки конкурсных выступлений формируется жюри фестиваля-конкурса, в состав которого входят известные деятели культуры и искусств Российской Федерации и зарубежных стран: профессиональные хореографы, композиторы, вокалисты а также опытные педагоги высших учебных заведений. 
Полный список членов жюри будет опубликован на официальном сайте Международного фестивального центра «ОфисАртс» www.ofisarts.ru.

----------


## Festrussia

Здравствуйте, представляю Творческое объединение «Я МОГУ!». Мы проводим многожанровые и специализированные фестивали по всей стране, в Эстонии, Казахстане, Грузии, Чехии, Латвии, а также Международную Премию ARTIS-2017 (только для Лауреатов I степени любых всероссийских и международных фестивалей-конкурсов), финал которой пройдет в начале декабря 2017 в Санкт-Петербурге. 

С нашим календарем и положением можно ознакомиться на сайте festrussia.ru

----------

Ирина Лисс (01.07.2017)

----------


## Ирина Лисс

На рабочую почту очень часто приходят приглашения на различные фестивали, конкурсы. Буду публиковать ссылки, может быть кому-то из форумчан это будет интересно
 X МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУРС-ФЕСТИВАЛЬ МУЗЫКАЛЬНО-ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННОГО ТВОРЧЕСТВА
“ВОСТОЧНАЯ СКАЗКА”     http://www.triumph-org.ru/ru/content...hnaya-skazka-7

----------


## Ирина Лисс

Международный конкурс-фестиваль детского и юношеского творчества "Мы вместе" Новосибирск       http://detmuz.ru/we-are-together-nov...B5YW5kZXgucnU=

----------


## Ирина Лисс

I  Международный фестиваль-конкурс исполнительского мастерства «ТВЕРЬ-FEST» 12-15 октября 2017 года, город Тверь.
сайт организатора: time-talantov.ru

----------


## Ирина Лисс

II Международный конкурс детского, молодежного и взрослого творчества

"БИТВА ТАЛАНТОВ-2017"

(заочная форма участия) 
01 июня по 31 августа 2017 года

Положение о конкурсе тут: http://time-talantov.ru/konkursy-i-f...B5YW5kZXgucnU=
Оф.сайт организатора: time-talantov.ru 

ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ: 
АНО «Центр развития культуры и искусства «Время Талантов» 
(РОССИЯ, Великий Новгород)

Организационный взнос: от 500 рублей

----------


## Ирина Лисс

Всероссийский конкурс исполнителей чарующего романса и увлекательного танца «Серебряная россыпь».

Номинации конкурса:
 классический романс;
 старинный русский романс;
 городской романс;
 цыганский романс; 
 танец народов мира;
 стилизованный танец народов мира;
 цыганский танец;
 стилизованный цыганский танец.
Форма проведения - заочная, заявки принимаются до 31 июля 2017г.

Подробная информация о конкурсе в положении и на нашем сайте http://fond-parnas.ru/

----------


## Ирина Лисс

Всероссийский конкурс исполнителей патриотических произведений "Поклон тебе, Отчизна" в номинациях Вокальный жанр. Художественное слово. Литературно-музыкальная композиция. Мы уверены, что Ваше выступление украсит наш конкурс!

Конкурс проводится в заочной форме, заявки принимаются до 31 августа 2017г.

Подробная информация о конкурсе в положении и на нашем сайте http://fond-parnas.ru.

----------


## Ирина Лисс

Осенние фестивали тут: http://www.detirossii.com/taxonomy/term/3

Запланируйте участие в зимних фестивалях: http://www.detirossii.com/taxonomy/term/4

А можно и этим летом успеть принять участие: http://www.detirossii.com/taxonomy/term/6

----------


## Ирина Лисс

Дорогие друзья и уважаемые коллеги ! 
В** 2017 -2018 г.*учебном году Творческое объединение* «Триумф» 
проводит следующие мероприятия в России:


ОСЕНЬ 2017 г.

14 – 17 сентября 2017г. Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества «AKVA-TEMP+» г. Сочи (ЛОО) Россия от 8 350 руб. 

05 – 08 октября 2017г. IV Международный конкурс-фестиваль* музыкально-художественного творчества «Золото Балтики» , г. Калининград , Россия от 7 950 руб. 

27 – 30 октября 2017г. IV Международный конкурс-фестиваль* музыкально-художественного творчества «Открытые страницы: Ярославль», г. Ярославль, Россия от 8 350 руб. 

27 – 29 октября 2017 г. VII Международный конкурс –фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества «Золотая легенда», г. Суздаль, Россия от 5*950 руб.


28 – 30 октября 2017г. VI Международный конкурс-фестиваль* музыкально-художественного творчества «Чудное мгновение», Пушкинские горы, Россия от 7*950 руб.
02- 04 ноября 2017 г. II Международный* хореографический конкурс «Мистерия танца» 
г. Москва , Россия от 7 600 руб.


02 - 05 ноября 2017 г. IX Международный конкурс - фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества «Восточная сказка », г. Казань, Россия от 5*950 руб. 

02 – 05 ноября 2017 г. Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества «Славянские встречи» г. Минск, Беларусь от 7*950 руб.

02 - 05 ноября 2017г. V Международный конкурс-фестиваль* музыкально-художественного творчества «Открытые страницы: Ялта», г. Ялта, Россия от 9 350 руб.
16- 19 ноября 2017 г XXIV Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества «Праздник Детства», г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия от 7*450 руб.

18- 19 ноября 2017 г . Хореографический семинар – практикум 
г. Москва , Россия цена уточняется 

24– 27 ноября 2017г. Международный конкурс-фестиваль* музыкально-художественного творчества «Открытые станицы: Тамбов» г. Тамбов, Россия от 5*600 руб. 
30 ноября –03 декабря 2017 г. Международный конкурс - фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества «Восточная сказка», г. Казань, Россия от 7*350 руб. 
15- 17 декабря 2017 г. III Международный* хореографический конкурс «Мистерия танца» 
г. Москва , Россия от 7 600 руб.


Наши контакты
ООО ТО "Триумф", 8 (812) 600-21-23, 8 (812) 600-21-24
191186, Санкт-Петербург, Б.Морская, 19, оф.2Д2 info@triumph-org.ru http://www.triumph-org.ru

----------


## Ирина Лисс

друзья и уважаемые коллеги! 
В** 2018 г.*учебном году Творческое объединение*«Триумф» 
проводит следующие мероприятия в России:

ЗИМА 2017-2018 г.




03 - 06 января 2018 г Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества «Восточная сказка», г. Казань , Россия от 6*750 руб.

03- 08 января 2018 г. IV Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-
художественного творчества «Снежная вершина» г. Закопане, Польша от 265 евро 

04 - 07 января 2018 г Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества «Рождественский Санкт-Петербург», г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия от 8 700 руб. 

05 – 08 января 2018 г Международный конкурс - фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества «Зимняя Ривьера», г. Сочи, Россия от 8 550 руб.

05 - 08 января 2018 г. Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-
художественного творчества «Славянские встречи» г. Минск, Беларусь от 7*950 руб. 

11 - 14 января 2018 г. Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества «Сокровища Карелии», г. Петрозаводск, Россия от 8 700 руб.


Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества 
«В гостях у сказки» г. Великий Устюг, Россия от 8 250 руб.
12-15 января 2018 – 1 заезд 08-11 февраля 2018 г. – 5 заезд
18-21 января 2018 г. - 2 заезд 15-18 февраля 2018 г. – 6 заезд 
25-28 января 2018 г. - 3 заезд 22-25 февраля 2018 г. – 7 заезд
01-04 февраля 2018 г.– 4 заезд 01-04 марта 2018 г. – 8 заезд


08 - 12 февраля 2018 г., XII Международный конкурс вокально-эстрадного творчества 
«Волшебный мир кулис» г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия от 7*950 руб.

Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-художественного творчества 
«Душа России – Кострома» г. Кострома, Россия от 7*950 руб.
08 – 11 февраля 2018 г. – 1 заезд 15 –18 февраля 2018г. – 2 заезд

22 - 25 февраля 2018 г., Международный конкурс-фестиваль музыкально-художественного и народного творчества «Русская сказка» г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия от 6*850 руб. 



Наши контакты
ООО ТО "Триумф", 8 (812) 600-21-23, 8 (812) 600-21-24
191186, Санкт-Петербург, Б.Морская, 19, оф.2Д2 
Info@triumph-org.ru 
http://www.triumph-org.ru

----------


## Ирина Лисс

24.11.2017-27.11.2017 РОССИЯ, Г. ТАМБОВ
МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУРС-ФЕСТИВАЛЬ МУЗЫКАЛЬНО-ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННОГО ТВОРЧЕСТВА
Станьте гостем*Тамбова - бывшей оборонительной крепости, основанной в 1636 году, а ныне современного культурного и экономического центра Тамбовской области. Проект "Открытые страницы" открывает для юных конкурсантов новые города нашей необъятной родины, знакомит с обычаями и культурой различных регионов.*Тамбов привлекателен для посещения многочисленными культовыми объектами, живописными ансамблями площадей и парков, и, конечно же, фестивалем "Открытые страницы. Тамбов".
Название мероприятия:ОТКРЫТЫЕ СТРАНИЦЫ. ТАМБОВ
Место:Россия, г. Тамбов
Даты проведения:24.11.2017-27.11.2017
Дата окончания регистрации:10.11.2017
Номинации:
I. ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО
II. ВОКАЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО
III. ИНСТРУМЕНТАЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО
IV. КОНКУРС МОЛОДЫХ КОМПОЗИТОРОВ И БАРДОВ
V. ТЕАТРАЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО
VI. ЦИРКОВОЕ ИСКУССТВО
VII. ИЗОБРАЗИТЕЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО
VIII. ВЫСТАВКА ПРИКЛАДНОГО ИСКУССТВА
IX . КОНКУРС КОСТЮМА
X. ДЕБЮТ.
Стоимость:
От 1000 рублей с человека
ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ
МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУРС-ФЕСТИВАЛЬ МУЗЫКАЛЬНО-ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННОГО ТВОРЧЕСТВА “ОТКРЫТЫЕ СТРАНИЦЫ. ТАМБОВ”
МЕСТО ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ: РОССИЯ, ТАМБОВ

МБУК ДОМ КУЛЬТУРЫ "ЗНАМЯ ТРУДА"*
ДАТЫ: с 24 по 27 НОЯБРЯ 2017
Международный конкурс-фестиваль "Открытые страницы. Тамбов" учрежден Творческим объединением "Триумф".
Дорогие друзья!
Мы рады пригласить вас в старинный город Тамбов, раскинувшийся на берегу реки Цны. Городу удивительным образом удалось сохранить облик 19 века. Гуляя по улицам Тамбова, вы погрузитесь в дворянско-купеческую атмосферу прошлого, полюбуетесь памятниками архитектуры. Старинный Тамбов тесно связан с жизнью и творчеством многих выдающихся творцов: поэтов Е. Баратынского и М. Лермонтова,* композиторов С. Рахманинова, П. Чайковского, В. Агапкина, И. Шатрова, художников А. Герасимова, Ф. Васильева и Д. Поленова.
Проект "Открытые страницы"*ведет свою историю с 2013 года. Его миссия - показать юным артистам красивейшие города России. За время существования проекта конкурсанты побывали в Туле, Вологде, Ярославле, Волгограде, Ялте*и многих других городах с богатой историей.
Выступления участников состоятся на сцене МБУК Дом культуры "Знамя труда".
ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ КОНКУРСА-ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:*сохранение и развитие традиций многонациональной культуры Российской Федерации и зарубежных стран; выявление и всесторонняя поддержка наиболее талантливых и перспективных детей и молодежи в области искусств; привлечение к творчеству воспитанников детских домов, детей с ограниченными физическими возможностями; обмен опытом между коллективами, руководителями и педагогами, поддержка постоянных творческих контактов между ними, их объединение в рамках фестивального движения; повышение профессионального мастерства руководителей коллективов и педагогов (проведение семинаров, “круглых столов” и мастер-классов); привлечение внимания со стороны государственных, международных, коммерческих и общественных организаций к проблемам творческих коллективов и исполнителей; освещение творчества детей и молодежи в средствах массовой информации.
На конкурсе-фестивале состоятся конкурсы солистов, творческие встречи, мастер – классы, ярмарка песенных фонограмм, экскурсионная программа по Новосибирску. Церемония награждения участников и Гала-концерт конкурса-фестиваля.
В рамках конкурса-фестиваля участники могут принять участие и усовершенствовать свои навыки на мастер-классах от профессиональных педагогов по различным творческим дисциплинам, получить теоретические знания и практические советы от опытных мастеров в области искусства.
*Мастер-класс по народному танцу
Во время мастер-класса конкурсанты познакомятся с богатым наследием родной страны, *узнают особенности этнического склада исконно-русской культуры.*Участники погрузятся в атмосферу русского народного танца, научатся профессиональным «хитростям», которые станут весомым вкладом в базу знаний юных танцоров.
Мастер-класс по эстрадному вокалу
На мастер-классе по вокалу молодые артисты изучат тонкости эстрадной манеры звукоизвлечения и особенности эстрадной стилистики. В рамках занятия будут разобраны основные принципы постановки эстрадного номера. В комфортной и дружественной обстановке, под руководством профессионального исполнителя, певцы и певицы смогут лучше познать себя, возможности своего голоса и найти оригинальные вокальные решения для развития своей музыкальной карьеры. *
Мастер-класс по современному танцу
Практический* урок по современному танцу станет отличным дополнением к уже существующей хореографической базе артиста. В современном танце чрезвычайно важно быть в курсе последних тенденций и актуальных танцевальных трендов.**Посетив мастер-класс по современной хореографии, молодые танцоры смогут не только перенять богатый опыт профессионала, но привнести свежие решения в собственную танцевальную эстетику. *
Мастер-класс по декоративно-прикладному искусству
Многообразие современных техник декоративно-прикладного искусства позволяет юному творцу выбрать направление, соответствующее его творческим интересам. Познание актуального декоративно-прикладного искусства расширяет кругозор ребенка и создает благодатную почву для развития креативных способностей, воображения, умения нестандартно мыслить и генерировать идеи. *
Мастер-класс по актерскому мастерству
Артисту в любом жанре необходимо уметь правильно преподносить себя на сцене. На мастер-классе по актерскому мастерству участники получат ценные рекомендации по раскрепощению и выработке уверенности во время выступления. Конкурсантам будет дан современный материал по сценической пластике и речи,* технике включения в роль и методам интерпретации персонажа.
НОМИНАЦИИ КОНКУРСА-ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
I. ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО:*народный танец, стилизованный народный танец, эстрадный танец, современный танец, модерн, джаз-модерн, свободная пластика, брейк-данс, детский танец, бальный танец и спортивный бальный танец, классический танец (соло, дуэты, малые формы и ансамбли).
II. ВОКАЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО:*академическое, народное (фольклор), эстрадное, джазовое, хоровое, шоу-группы (соло, дуэты, трио, ансамбли, хоры).
III. ИНСТРУМЕНТАЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО:*классическое, эстрадное, народное, джазовое, аккомпанемент, преподаватель-солист (соло на различных инструментах ансамбли оркестры).
IV. КОНКУРС МОЛОДЫХ КОМПОЗИТОРОВ И БАРДОВ.*Цель: знакомство с новыми тенденциями и направлениями в искусстве, выявление новых талантливых композиторов, поэтов,* пропаганда их творчества.
V. ТЕАТРАЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО:*миниатюры, отрывки из спектаклей, отрывки из мюзиклов, отрывки из балетов, художественное чтение, кукольный театр, музыкальный театр,**театр моды.
VI. ЦИРКОВОЕ ИСКУССТВО.
VII. ИЗОБРАЗИТЕЛЬНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО:*живопись, графика, фотоискусство.
VIII. ВЫСТАВКА ПРИКЛАДНОГО ИСКУССТВА:*скульптура малых форм в интерьере, академическая скульптура, ювелирное искусство, скульптурные и ювелирные техники: металлопластика, просечной металл, дифровка, элементы ручной ковки, литьё, чеканка. Резьба по кости, дизайн костюма, графический дизайн, батик холодный и горячий, свободная роспись, набойка и печать, гобелен, ремизное творчество, коллаж, квилт, художественный войлок, текстильная кукла, ручная бумага, линогравюра, литография, ксилография, офорт, резцовая гравюра, и другие.
IX*. КОНКУРС КОСТЮМА. СПЕЦИАЛЬНЫЕ ПРИЗЫ:*Лучший национальный костюм (показ 2 минуты). Лучший творческий номер (показ 2 минуты). Лучшая модель (показ в дефиле). Лучший сценический костюм (показ в дефиле).
X. ДЕБЮТ.*Участвуют дети с 4 до 8 лет.
Для участия необходимо представить один творческий номер общей продолжительностью 2-3 минуты.
ВОЗРАСТНЫЕ КАТЕГОРИИ И НОМИНАЦИИ.
До 8 лет;* с 9 до 10 лет; с 11 до 12 лет; с 13 до 15 лет; с 16 до 18; старше 18; смешанная* группа.
В коллективе каждой возрастной категории допускается наличие не более 30% участников младше или старше указанных возрастных рамок. Например, в коллективе, заявленном в возрастной категории 9-10 лет, до 30% состава может быть младше 9 лет или старше 10 лет.
ТЕХНИЧЕСКОЕ ОСНАЩЕНИЕ.*Участники всех номинации могут исполнять конкурсные произведения с живым музыкальным сопровождением или иметь минусовые фонограммы на CD-R в аудиоформате, а также дублировать фонограммы на флеш-накопитель в формате WAV/WAVE.
ПРОГРАММА ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЯ. Каждый коллектив – участник конкурса-фестиваля – представляет программу выступления, состоящую из двух произведений общей продолжительностью до 8 минут. Коллективы в номинации «Театральное творчество» представляют отрывок из спектакля общей продолжительностью до 10 минут. Солисты и дуэты номинаций «Эстрадный вокал», «Танцевальное творчество»* представляют одно произведение общей продолжительностью до 7 минут. Солисты и дуэты номинаций «Инструментальное творчество» и «Художественное слово»* представляют одно или два разноплановых произведения общей продолжительностью не более 7 минут. Если программа выступления превышает 7 минут, жюри имеет право снять участника с конкурса. В номинации «Изобразительное творчество» и «Выставка прикладного искусства» участие организуется в формате выставки, проходящей в течение конкурса-фестиваля. В рамках одного участия может быть представлено от двух до четырех работ размера (для декоративно-прикладного искусства – площади основания) 50x70см или меньше.
ЖЮРИ.*Жюри во главе с председателем формируется и утверждается оргкомитетом конкурса-фестиваля из известных артистов, педагогов творческих вузов, режиссеров, руководителей творческих коллективов, деятелей культуры и искусства. Состав жюри не разглашается до начала конкурса-фестиваля. По окончании конкурса-фестиваля участники и педагоги имеют возможность обсудить с членами жюри конкурсные выступления и обменяться мнениями.
КРИТЕРИИ ОЦЕНКИ ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЙ И НАГРАЖДЕНИЕ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ.*Конкурсные выступления участников оцениваются по общепринятым критериям: техническое мастерство (соответственно номинации и возрасту), артистизм, сложность репертуара, создание художественного образа и т.д.
ПРИЗЫ И НАГРАДЫ.*Все коллективы, участники конкурса-фестиваля,* и солисты награждаются памятными кубками и дипломами. В каждой номинации и возрастной категории присваиваются звания Лауреата I, II, III степеней, а также звания Дипломанта I, II III степеней. Солисты, обладатели Гран-при, награждаются бесплатной поездкой на один из конкурсов-фестивалей в Европе или России; коллективы, обладатели Гран-При, получают подтвержденный сертификатом денежный грант, который может быть использован для поездки на один из фестивалей-конкурсов в Европе или в России. Сумма гранта используется единовременно, исключительно для оплаты не более 50% стоимости поездки. Также учреждены специальные дипломы и звания: «Лучший балетмейстер», «Лучший концертмейстер», «Диплом за артистизм», «Диплом самому юному участнику», «Лучший преподаватель», «За сохранение национальных культурных традиций».
ФИНАНСОВЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ ДЛЯ ИНОГОРОДНИХ
Для организованных групп действует предложение 15+1 бесплатно.
Cтоимость поездки: от 5 600 руб./чел.*
ПЕРВАЯ НОМИНАЦИЯ – В ПОДАРОК!
Участие во второй и последующих номинациях – за дополнительную стоимость*
В стоимость входит: участие в мастер-классах, проживание в гостиницах "Державинская", "Славянская" и "Белгравия".*заезд 24.11 в 14.00, отъезд 27.11 в 12.00, завтраки, экскурсионная программа, трансфер с ж/д вокзала города (в даты фестиваля).

"Державинская"*- комфортабельная гостиница класса 3*. Находится на площади Льва Толстого, всего в 20 минутах ходьбы от центра Тамбова. К услугам гостей ярко оформленные номера с телевизором с плоским экраном, ресторан и бесплатный Wi-Fi.

"Славянская"*- 3* отель*в 10 минутах езды от Тамбовской художественной галереи и Государственного драматического театра. Его просторные светлые номера с удобствами располагают всем необходимым для комфортабельного отдыха.

"Белгравия"*- 3* гостиница, расположенная всего в 2 км от Тамбовского железнодорожного вокзала. Небольшое количество номеров и внимательный персонал гарантируют уютную и домашнюю обстановку. *
* Участие в двух и более номинациях - платное:*
- для солистов и дуэтов - 2800 рублей,
- для остальных участников - 1000 рублей с человека, но не больше 9000 руб. с коллектива,
- участие в выставке - 1000 рублей с человека.
Стоимость указана за одну дополнительную номинацию.
Оргкомитет конкурса-фестиваля предоставляет услуги по организации обедов и ужинов.
ФИНАНСОВЫЕ УСЛОВИЯ ДЛЯ КОЛЛЕКТИВОВ ИЗ ТАМБОВА И ТАМБОВСКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ*(без учета проживания, питания, трансферов и экскурсий):
Организационный взнос за участие в конкурсе-фестивале:
- для солистов и дуэтов 2800*рублей * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **
- для остальных участников 1000 рублей с человека, но не больше 9000 руб. с коллектива
- участие в выставке 1000 рублей с человека
ДЛЯ УЧАСТИЯ В КОНКУРСЕ-ФЕСТИВАЛЕ необходимо прислать:

- заявку о коллективе (солисте) до 10 ноября 2017 года* (Образец заявки можно посмотреть на сайте или получить по факсу),*
- оплатить организационный взнос
КОНТАКТНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ
Контактные телефоры: 8(911)250-80-55, 8(800)2508055 (Звонки по РФ бесплатно)
Факс: 8- (812) 600-21-23; 8 -(812) 600-21-24**
Адрес электронной почты:*mail@triumph-org.ru
Официальный сайт конкурса-фестиваля:*www.triumph-org.ru
Адрес оргкомитета:**191186, Санкт-Петербург, ул. Большая Морская, д. 19, литер А, каб. 2Д2.

----------


## Ирина Лисс

«Каменск-Шахтинский – Art Fest – 2017 »

22 сентября - 24 сентября 2017 г. г. Каменск-Шахтинский

УЧРЕДИТЕЛИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
- Краснодарская краевая общественная организация работников культуры «Творческий альянс»;
УЧАСТНИКИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
К участию в фестивале приглашаются - детские, школьные, студенческие, молодежные и взрослые коллективы, отдельные исполнители различных жанров народного творчества:
- фольклорные коллективы;
- театральные коллективы: 
музыкальный спектакль (опера, балет, мюзикл), «шоу», камерный спектакль, 
драматический спектакль, театры клоунады, театры пантомимы, театры 
моды;
- вокально-инструментальные ансамбли, ансамбли народной песни;
- ансамбли песни и танца;
- инструментальное исполнительство: 
фортепиано, скрипка, альт, виолончель, гитара, домра, балалайка, баян, 
аккордеон, флейта, кларнет, саксофон, труба;
-инструментальные оркестры (ансамбли), оркестры (ансамбли) народных инструментов, оркестры (ансамбли) духовых инструментов;
- мастера ДПИ, художники;
- солисты – вокалисты: 
- эстрадный вокал, народный вокал, джазовый вокал, классика.
- хореография:
-классический танец;
- народный танец;
- современный танец (в т.ч. джаз, модерн, свободная пластика, бальный танец, 
эстрадный танец, степ, и другое).
- детский игровой танец;
Форма:
- соло;
- дуэт;
- малая хореографическая форма (от трех до семи человек );
- большая хореографическая форма (от восьми и более человек) 

Солисты или коллективы исполняют по два разнохарактерных произведения.
Конкурсные произведения исполняются: 
1)акапелла, 
2)под фонограмму, 
3)под аккомпанемент. 
Допускаются только «минусовые» фонограммы на следующих носителях: СД с четким описанием и указанием последовательности треков, флеш-карта.
Допускается исполнение записи «бэк-вокала». 
ПООЩРЕНИЯ УЧАСТНИКОВ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
Коллективам и отдельным исполнителям, принявшим участие в конкурсных программах, могут быть присвоены следующие звания по следующим возрастным группам:
I - младшая 5-10 лет;
II – средняя 11-14 лет;
III – юниоры 15-18 лет;
IV - взрослая 19-25 лет и старше,
обладатель гран-при, диплом лауреата (трех степеней), участник фестиваля.
Участники фестиваля награждаются памятными подарками и призами.
Решение жюри является окончательным и пересмотру не подлежит

ПОРЯДОК И УСЛОВИЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
Фестиваль проводится с 22 сентября по 24 сентября 2017 года в 
г. Каменск-Шахтинский. 
Программа фестиваля предусматривает проведение выступлений творческих коллективов и отдельных исполнителей по жанрам, творческие встречи, мастер-классы, разнообразную культурную программу.
Проживание, трехразовое питание за счет средств отправляющей стороны (цены уточнять в оргкомитете). 
Организационный взнос составляет:
– для солистов: 1 и 2 группы – 1500 руб.; 3 группа - 1700 рублей; 4 группа – 2000 рублей; 
- Дуэт, трио (все возрастные группы) - 1700 рублей с человека; 


- Малые формы, ансамбли, хоры (все возрастные группы) до 8 человек – 1000 рублей с одного человека, от 9 человек до 19 человек – 900 рублей с одного человека, более 20 участников коллектива по 800 рублей с человека.
- Художники и мастера ДПИ – (все возрастные группы) – 1500 рублей с одного человека.
Цены указаны за одну номинацию. 

ВНИМАНИЕ! Выше указанный организационный взнос предусматривает:

для солистов - 2 произведения продолжительностью не более 5 минут в одной номинации;
для дуэтов и коллективов - максимум 2 произведения продолжительностью не более 8 минут (оба произведения) в одной номинации;
для художников - 2 работы;
для отдельных моделей - 1 выход, 1 костюм, дефиле не более 4х минут;
для театров мод - максимум 2 выхода, 2 смены костюма, продолжительность не более 8 минут (оба выхода) (предусмотрена разбивка между выходами);
оркестры и хоры - максимум 2 произведения, продолжительностью не более 10 минут (оба произведения) в одной категории;
В случае желания принять участие в другой номинации или добавить выступления платится повторно организационный взнос.

В стоимость включены:

- участие в Фестивале в одной номинации;
- сувенирная продукция для каждого участника фестиваля;
- диплом международного образца;
- памятный знак для премии ГРАН ПРИ (1 знак на коллектив);
- благодарственные письма для преподавателей или спонсоров (максимум 1 шт. на коллектив);
- работа членов жюри;
- работа организаторов;
- работа аудио техников;
- аренда технической базовой аппаратуры.
Вступительный взнос не возвращается. 
В целях экономии Ваших денежных средств рекомендуем подавать заявки заранее. 

Внимание! 
Участие в конкурсе осуществляется по предварительной заявке и предоплате до 15 сентября 2017 г. 

Внимание! 
Заявки на проживание, питание принимаются до 15 сентября 2017 года. 
Предварительная регистрация (заявка на участие), а также заявки на проживание, питание принимаются строго по установленной форме (образцу): 
e-mail: alekcandr0470@bk.ru;

Участие в фестивале – конкурсе осуществляется только по предварительной 100 % оплате до 15 сентября 2017 года. 
Для оплативших в августе или до 05 сентября 2017 года предусмотрен 10 % бонус.


Заявки принимаются до 15 сентября 2017 года на электронный адрес: alekcandr0470@bk.ru или belyy0470@mail.ru
Справки по телефону: 8-960-492-03-01 –Головко Александр Викторович;

----------


## Festrussia

Календарь Международных конкурсов 2017/2018

Мы, Творческое объединение "Я МОГУ!" проводим Международные фестивали-конкурсы, пленэры-конкурсы и Международную Премию ARTIS-2017.
Участниками фестивалей в сезоне 2016/2017 стали 15 604 конкурсанта. Проект становится платформой для международного культурно-образовательного обмена, только за 2017 в нем участвовали артисты из Индии, Словакии, Ирана, Эстонии и Латвии. Проводимые нами мероприятия включают в себя не только смотр конкурсных выступлений, но и обучающие мастер-классы, круглые столы для педагогов и руководителей коллективов, научно-практические конференции. Всё это способствует установлению профессиональных контактов, обмену творческим и педагогическим опытом между представителями разных культур, конфессий и стран.
*
Наши направления:*

Россия: Санкт-Петербург, Москва, Казань, Сочи, Калининград, Ярославль, Нижний Новгород, Екатеринбург, Великий Устюг, Владимир, Кострома, Владивосток, Волгоград, Севастополь 
Зарубежные страны:  Астана(Казахстан), Сиде (Турция), Таллин (Эстония), Минск (Беларусь), Алматы (Казахстан), Прага (Чехия), Рига (Латвия), Пицунда (Абхазия), Тбилиси (Грузия) и другие страны. 


*Конкурсные номинации*

1.    Хореография
1.1. Народный танец
1.2. Народный стилизованный танец
1.3. Классический танец
1.4. Современный танец
1.5. Эстрадный танец
1.6. Бальный танец
1.7. Детский танец

2.    Вокал
2.1. Эстрадная песня 
2.2. Народная песня
2.3. Академический жанр

3.    Инструментальное творчество
3.1. Народные инструменты 
3.2. Классическое инструментальное творчество
3.3. Эстрадное инструментальное творчество
3.4. Джаз

4.    Оригинальный жанр (цирковые и спортивные программы)

5.    Театральное творчество
5.1. Художественное слово
5.2. Драматический театр
5.3. Театр мод
5.4. Кукольный театр
5.5. Театр мимики и жеста
5.6. Мюзикл

6.    Изобразительное творчество
6.1. Декоративно-прикладное творчество
6.2. Живопись
6.3. Графика
6.4. Фотоискусство

*
Групповые категории участников:*
соло
малые формы (дуэты, трио)
камерные ансамбли (4-8 человек)
ансамбли (9 человек и более)
хоры (вокальные ансамбли - 12 человек и более)
оркестры (инструментальные ансамбли - 9 человек и более)

*
Возрастные категории участников:*
дошкольная - до 6 лет (включительно)
младшая - 7-9 лет
средняя (А) - 10-12 лет;
средняя (Б) - 13-15 лет;
старшая - 16-18 лет;
взрослая - 19 лет и старше;
смешанная младшая (средний возраст до 12 лет включительно);
смешанная старшая (средний возраст старше 13 лет).

Отзывы о фестивалях
Мы в Вконтакте
Мы в Инстаграм

----------


## baranov107

Предлагаю создать конкурс по сольном исполнении на гитаре...

----------


## Анастасия245

https://md-pride.com/konkursi-i-festivali вот, пожалуйста. смтрите, выбирайте, участвуйте

----------


## Juliajex

XEvil 5.0 решил проблему с капчей на вашем сайте!! 

Хотите разместить свой текст на 12.000.000 (12 МИЛЛИОНОВ!) веб-сайтов? Нет проблем - с новым программным комплексом "XEvil 5.0 + XRumer 19.0.8"! 
Блоги, форумы, доски объявлений, магазины, гостевые книги, социальные сети - любые движки с любыми капчами! 
XEvil также совместим с любыми программами и сценариями SEO/SMM и может принимать капчи из любого источника. Просто попробуй!  ;) 

С уважением, MashaKenigue3113 

P.S. Огромные скидки доступны (до 50%!) за короткий отзыв о XEvil на любом популярном форуме или платформе. Просто обратитесь в официальную службу поддержки за скидкой! 

http://XEvil.Net/

----------

